# sanquine distortion problem



## mikebillot (May 26, 2019)

i get no sound when the pedal is  engaged also noticed D3 is lit up even in on or off switched? sound does pass through when bypassed when off also.


----------



## Robert (May 26, 2019)

Can you post a pic of your wiring?


----------



## mikebillot (May 26, 2019)

cant right now friend has it looking into it atm, he is a electrical engineer. wired exactly like build photo. i assure you its exactly the same no breakout board but done exactly to pic rechecked over 100 times.even used another known good switch. using leads instead of wire for board connections so no fraying could jump even.


----------



## griff10672 (May 29, 2019)

Audio Probe it to pinpoint where the failure is .....


----------



## mikebillot (Jun 1, 2019)

well we figured it out so far, it was poor ic socket quality . next issue sounds dont change when use the 3 gain switch as far as i can hear.what ever setting its really doing sounds good but like i said flip the switch changes nothing in blue or red position.


----------

